# Queen of smokey eyes



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2006)

NOT queen of blending haha.i love her she's awesome.i felt like doing a smokey eye look after i got out the shower so yeah the hair wasn't fixed yet.i better fix it fast b4 it starts frizzin uuuuup lol so here ya go gals.i first started off with a violet and grape pigment cat eye,but i wanted something dark.so i added a LOT of carbon,shadowy lady,and beauty marked(my fav) and freshwater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is the lower liner
Edit:i hosted the pics somewhere else,lemme know if they work now.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 13, 2006)

very hotttt! love this combo!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you!!! and opps! i just realized how messy my dresser top is.it will be clean soon i'm waiting on my case to come in to put my make up in


----------



## user4 (Jan 13, 2006)

wow girl, u look hot!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Like the others have said, HOT! You gotta to a tut for this Priscilla! I especially love how Freshwater makes the whole thing "pop!"


----------



## andrialyn (Jan 14, 2006)

pretty


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Like the others have said, HOT! You gotta to a tut for this Priscilla! I especially love how Freshwater makes the whole thing "pop!"_

 
thanks hottie!! i'll try to do another tutorial soon,their just so much work.i'm lazy lol.but i'll try soon


----------



## firefly (Jan 14, 2006)

very unique combo! you look hot!


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2006)

This is my favorite look you've done! You look wonderful! What do you have on your lips?


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 14, 2006)

Ou this one is nice I like how you put the freshwater on the bottom looks sexy!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

it's some stuff from avon,but i don't know the name of the color it doesn't say on the tube.but covergirl wetslicks in bubble looks the same
Edit:i forgot to say i put pink pearl on top of the gloss from avon


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 14, 2006)

This is so hot girl, I'm glad you made friends with the Freshwater, it looks awesome!

I love the little faces you're making in these pics...ahahah..you look so cute!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_This is so hot girl, I'm glad you made friends with the Freshwater, it looks awesome!

I love the little faces you're making in these pics...ahahah..you look so cute!_

 
thank you beautiful!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  goofy faces rock


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 14, 2006)

your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 14, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 14, 2006)

This is stunning.  I think this is possibly my favourite look on you.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_This is stunning.  I think this is possibly my favourite look on you._

 
thanks babe! and i saw you only have a few more pounds to go! awesome keep up the great work.whatever your loosing is coming to me,im gaining weight,maybe the new birth control?
and thank you professionaltart your are gorgeous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i hate my eyes lol


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 14, 2006)

This is gosh darn gorgeous, one of my faves from you so far. Pretty girl


----------



## Monique_sl (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh you are for sure the "Queen of smokey eyes" !  

This is outstanding my dear, i love almost every posting of you the last weeks, when i see you have posted i take a look always and you keep us surprising *LOL*
Btw:  can you try to make some more close-ups from your lip make-up my dear? I want to "copy" (evil-grin) ;-)  that from you!  But i can't see the detals of it.  
My first try i like to do is the purple lips you posted a while ago.

Thank you dear, you are great


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 14, 2006)

i cant see the pictures..


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 14, 2006)

fabulous! (i miss you tongue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ahahaha!)


----------



## jeannette (Jan 14, 2006)

No way! This is such a gorgeous look, I like that the smokey eyes look you created has an edge to it: the purple and blue hues make it look very unique! And I love the lips!

Gah I'm in love! <3


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 14, 2006)

stupid photobucket, I can't see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure it looks great though!


----------



## user2 (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't see the pics either! Maybe because they're superhot and your Photobucket account melted!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

haha yeah photobucket emailed me and told me my bandwith was bout to go over or something,ive never used them maybe i could try to load them here


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Q o B (Jan 14, 2006)

u already know how much i luv it and those LIPS..dont even get me started


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics* 
_u already know how much i luv it and those LIPS..dont even get me started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwwww ::blushes::: thanks gorgeous!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

oh and a tip for everyone who likes those really pale lips like i have here.i put just a little white eye liner over it or concealer under it to get it light as i want,cuz my lips are realllly pigmented their RED lol


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2006)

I love the last two pics chickie... sizzling!


----------



## luckyme (Jan 14, 2006)

This is gorgeous and we always love tutorials!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 14, 2006)

rad!!!!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 15, 2006)

i love love love times 10 the eyes with the lips. perfect combo!


----------



## *honeypop* (Jan 15, 2006)

go fhdus dysue udhav7scs


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 15, 2006)

you seriously are the queen of smokey eyes girl! you rock the look


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 15, 2006)

pretty as usual


----------



## makeuplover (Jan 15, 2006)

smokey eyes suits you very well..you look gorgeous!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 16, 2006)

I cannot believe how beautiful you are... I probably repeat myself every Fotd.. but it's true!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black_crx* 
_I cannot believe how beautiful you are... I probably repeat myself every Fotd.. but it's true!!_

 
awwwww thank you sweetheart!!! your beautiful also!!!!!!! i always love your FOTDs too.


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 16, 2006)

Please please please do a tute on this!


----------



## KJam (Jan 16, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 29, 2006)

this is amazingggg!!! you need to do a tut!! hahaa i think im in loveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## MareMare (Nov 29, 2006)

you look so sexy girlie!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 29, 2006)

Amazing look!  I'm jealous.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 29, 2006)

who cares about your blending skills! your smokin hott!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 29, 2006)

This smokey is incredible!!!!! Everything is amazing from the eyes til the lips ... and the blush! wOw! Can you tell me what kind of brushes did you use???


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 29, 2006)

i love your looks. this is so hawtt


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 29, 2006)

this looks great!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 29, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Kim. (Nov 30, 2006)

Purple is def your colour. I'd LOVE a tut also I can't figure out how you extend your eye shadow like that without it getting all messy ahah. Beautiful!


----------



## linkas (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG! A true queen!! Loveee!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I ser love it!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 30, 2007)

wow that looks really really good on you! sex-zay!!


----------



## foxyqt (May 30, 2007)

aww i cant see the pics =(


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 30, 2007)

Everything you do is absolutely gorgeous!


----------

